# ONTOPIC: Danke fürs löschen meines Beitrags..............

## curator

Ich wollte mich beim Mod bedanken, dass er meinen Thread gelöscht hat.

Sry, hätte ihn auch selber direkt gelöscht, habe leider zu spät erkannt, das der Thread es ermöglicht hätte, ein Problem zu lösen.

Mit SEHR freundlichem Gruß

Alex

----------

## 76062563

Es geht nicht zufällig um den ins Diskussionsforum verschobenen Thread?

----------

## Earthwings

Schätzungsweise. Link

Wir nix lösche was nich spam.

----------

## think4urs11

damit ich auch was dazu sage als Angenagter...

Sofern es der von Earthwings zitierte Post ist dann habe ich den deswegen verschoben weil es keine Frage war mit direktem Gentoobezug sondern eine zum Thema UMTS-Hardware im allgemeinen. Und nicht-Gentoo-Support-Fragen landen nunmal im Diskussionsforum.

Zugegeben ein shadow-topic in 'Deutsches Forum (German)' wäre eine Möglichkeit gewesen, mea culpa.

----------

## think4urs11

Konsequenterweise da keine Gentoo-Supportfrage: moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## Finswimmer

Juhu  :Very Happy:  Ein neuer -bitte-löschen- Thread  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vortex375

Dieser hier ist aber schon einen Schritt weiter. Von "Bitte löschen" zu "Danke fürs Löschen".

Fortschritte sind, wie man sieht, tatsächlich möglich. Das sollte uns Hoffnung für unser Leben geben...

----------

## Erdie

Ich finde, ehrlich gesagt, unser "bitte löschen" channel wird sträflich vernachlässigt. Ich schließ mich selbst in die Kritik mit ein. Wir sollten das wieder aufleben lassen. Oftmals schaue ich rein, es sind nur wenige drin und davon sind alle afk. Wie können wir das Problem lösen? Ich selbst werden versuchen mich in Zukunft öfters wieder dort aufzuhalten.

----------

## slick

Wenn wir schonmal beim Thema löschen, also weg und nicht mehr auffindbar, sind. Ja, ich lebe noch, bin momentan nur recht selten in freier Wildbahn zu beobachten.

----------

## ConiKost

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich finde, ehrlich gesagt, unser "bitte löschen" channel wird sträflich vernachlässigt. Ich schließ mich selbst in die Kritik mit ein. Wir sollten das wieder aufleben lassen. Oftmals schaue ich rein, es sind nur wenige drin und davon sind alle afk. Wie können wir das Problem lösen? Ich selbst werden versuchen mich in Zukunft öfters wieder dort aufzuhalten.

 

Mein Gott  :Very Happy:  Warum habe ich den Thread damals nicht direkt gelöscht o.O ... dann hätte ich diese bitte-loeschen Idee erst garnicht in die Welt gesetzt ... lol

----------

## curator

Die Verschiebung war mir in der Tat entgangen und ich Entschuldige mich für entsprechende Vorwürfe!.

Allerdings war für mich als Thread Ersteller der Verbleib nicht ersichtlich (Vielleicht bin ich ja auch blind)

daher um den Thread dennoch konstruktiv zu nutzen: 

Woher hätte ich meinen Thread finden sollen?

Sollte das nicht möglich gewesen sein:

Verbesserungsvorschlag: Vielleicht ne (automatische) PM an den Thread Ersteller?

Noch mal sry für das lostreter der Lawine, aber ich dachte halt der wäre Komentarlos geschlöscht worden.

Greetz

Curator

----------

## Finswimmer

Oben rechts gibts: View posts from last 7 days

Damit solltest du ihn finden.

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Mein Gott  Warum habe ich den Thread damals nicht direkt gelöscht o.O ... dann hätte ich diese bitte-loeschen Idee erst garnicht in die Welt gesetzt ... lol

 

Ach warum?Hat doch Spass gemacht.  :Razz: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wenn wir schonmal beim Thema löschen, also weg und nicht mehr auffindbar, sind. Ja, ich lebe noch, bin momentan nur recht selten in freier Wildbahn zu beobachten.

 

Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören.  :Smile: 

Was heißt "selten in freier Wildbahn zu beobachten"?Sitzt Du im Knast.  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Oben rechts gibts: View posts from last 7 days

 

Besser: Eigene Beiträge anzeigen (ebenfalls oben rechts).

----------

## mr_elch

 *Quote:*   

> Was heißt "selten in freier Wildbahn zu beobachten"?Sitzt Du im Knast.

 

Ich glaub eher er hat ne Freundin   :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *mr_elch wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Was heißt "selten in freier Wildbahn zu beobachten"?Sitzt Du im Knast. 
> 
> Ich glaub eher er hat ne Freundin  

 

Oh,noch schlimmer.Der arme Kerl.  :Laughing: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *mr_elch wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Was heißt "selten in freier Wildbahn zu beobachten"?Sitzt Du im Knast. 
> 
> Ich glaub eher er hat ne Freundin  

 

Das ist das gleiche ....

----------

## dertobi123

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Was heißt "selten in freier Wildbahn zu beobachten"?Sitzt Du im Knast. 

 

Ich glaub eher im "Zweiten Leben"  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ich glaub eher im "Zweiten Leben" 

 

Pahh ... davon haben schon viele erzählt, aber wirklich gesehen hat's noch keiner.

----------

## misterjack

 *curator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> daher um den Thread dennoch konstruktiv zu nutzen: 
> 
> Woher hätte ich meinen Thread finden sollen?
> ...

 

Regeln lesen, da steht drin, dass sie gegebenenfalls verschoben werden. Da hätteste sofort gewusst, wo du ihn hättest finden sollen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *curator wrote:*   

> daher um den Thread dennoch konstruktiv zu nutzen: 
> 
> Woher hätte ich meinen Thread finden sollen?

 

via egosearch wie bereits vorgeschlagen

 *curator wrote:*   

> Sollte das nicht möglich gewesen sein:
> 
> Verbesserungsvorschlag: Vielleicht ne (automatische) PM an den Thread Ersteller?

 

unwahrscheinlich das sowas umgesetzt wird - die meisten würden das als Spam ansehen (im Sinne von überflüssige Information).

Lag wohl auch an meiner Betriebsblindheit das ich keinen shadow gesetzt hab; persönlich finde ich die eher überflüssig.

 *curator wrote:*   

> Noch mal sry für das lostreter der Lawine, aber ich dachte halt der wäre Komentarlos geschlöscht worden.

 

ich bin ja gerne BOFH aber eher der elegante, sooo plump bin ich nichtmal im Büro  :Wink: 

 *mr_elch wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Was heißt "selten in freier Wildbahn zu beobachten"?Sitzt Du im Knast. Ich glaub eher er hat ne Freundin 

 

Noch schlimmer - ne angetraute die ihn anscheinend nur dann aus dem 2ten Leben raus läßt wenn im Haushalt Arbeit zu erledigen ist  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Sitzt Du im Knast. 

 

Nein.

 *mr_elch wrote:*   

> Ich glaub eher er hat ne Freundin

 

Da hätte meine Frau was gegen.

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Das ist das gleiche ....

 

Allerdings  :Wink: 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ich glaub eher im "Zweiten Leben"

 

Bingo. /me ist momentan spielsüchtig. Muß ja auch mal sein. Also wer sich in Second Life rumhängt kann ingame mal auf einen Kaffee vorbeikommen, Gentoo-Shirt gibts gratis dazu. Noob-Touren gibts auf nette Nachfrage.  :Wink:  Donnerstags ist ingame übrigens regelmäßig internationales Linuxtreffen, freitags deutsches (welches aber immer leerer wird).

----------

## nikaya

 *slick wrote:*   

> Bingo. /me ist momentan spielsüchtig.

 

http://www.spielsucht-therapie.de/

----------

